# Norsea



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

North Sea Ferries NORSEA making her way downriver from Glasgow to Greenock for drydocking and trials.She was built in Glasgow for the Hull-Rotterdam service but is now on their Hull-Zeebrugge.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

In 2004 she was named PRIDE OF YORK.


----------

